# Wie heisst dieses Bauteil?



## Fragesteller1 (15 August 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich benötige Unterstützung beim Finden eines korrekten Ersatzteiles. Es handelt sich um eine Verbindung für ein Flachbandkabel. Das schwarze Bauteil habe ich irgendwie verschlampt. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht, das passende Teil online zu finden. Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir, vielleicht sogar mit einem direkten Link, aushelfen könntet. 

Besten Dank,
Tom


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 August 2020)

Die laufen oftmals unter der Bezeichnung LVDS Verbinder / Connector.


----------



## Hesse (15 August 2020)

FFC/FPC ZIF Konnektor

Einfachste Quelle für kleine stückzahlen warscheinlich vermutlich das bekante Auktionshaus ...

 eigentlich bleibt das schwarze Teil auch am Connektor und wird nur ein Stück nach vorne gelöst ...
  und nicht abgerobt ...


----------



## Fragesteller1 (15 August 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> FFC/FPC ZIF Konnektor
> 
> eigentlich bleibt das schwarze Teil auch am Connektor und wird nur ein Stück nach vorne gelöst ...
> und nicht abgerobt ...



danke für den Hinweis. Ich weiss auch nicht. Wie ich das da rausbekommen habe. Aber wenn man das nachrüsten kann, sollte es ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## Hesse (15 August 2020)

Fragesteller1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man das nachrüsten kann, sollte es ja kein Problem sein.



  Das musst du probieren..Normal ist halt unterteil und „Schieber“ eine Paar und wenn das nicht von genau demselben Hersteller ist passt es vielleicht halt nicht so wie gewünscht.
  Dann musst du halt doch auch den Konnektor Komplet  mit um löten. Da hast du aber Glück das der auf deiner Platine schön frei und rundum zugänglich ist ohne Nachbarbauteile das macht die Sache einfacher.
  Eine Quelle könnte auch der „Wertstoffhof“ der Stadt/Gemeinde sein.
  In CD Player Drucker usw. sind die Dinger ja auch verbaut musst hat etwas Glück haben.


----------



## Fragesteller1 (15 August 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich hab mir jetzt erst mal bei ebay welche bestellt und schau mal, ob ich das auch ohne Löten hinbekomme. 

danke!


----------

